# Carter's El Sombrerito ranch



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I've been driving up and down I-35 lately. I just noticed a ranch with "El Sombrerito" on the gate. Just north of Laredo. Is this Bill Carter's? Seems like it's not much past the city limit sign. Anybody ever hunted it? Does he sell hunts? Acreage??


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

Yes Bill Carter, he's had that place over 30 years that I'm aware of. I think it's around 5k acres and they do run some hunts.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Oh yeah he sells hunts if you can afford em! He has a web site for the ranches now!


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

It is 11,000 acres and they do sell hunts.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey redexpress, this in fact is bill carters ranch, well one of them anyways. In 04', when I was a senior in high school, I had a wildlife management class and my teacher knew mr. Carter and mr. Carter let my teacher have his students write a letter to why you would like to hunt his ranch, and mr. Carter chose 5 ppl to have a free hunt on his ranch. I happen to be one of the seniors chosen. We were only allowed to take doe's and any hogs we saw, but either way, was an awesome experience. We went with some guys from the Dallas safari club and mr. Carter himself and mr. Carters guides hunted with us. There is a website to the ranch, still sells hunts. When I was there in 04', he had some massive BC deer on there.

S4L


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

I hunted there back in about 1993 or so. It was a quail, javelina, and hog hunt. He had some monster bucks on that place at the time. Very nice lodge and beautiful ranch.


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

They have some decent deer, LOL...

http://sombreritoranch.com


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

There was one buck we would see from time to time that had more points than I could count on 24 Buds fingers and toes!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

$13,000.00 for a 160'' buck is a heck of a deal...



Grande Venado said:


> They have some decent deer, LOL...
> 
> http://sombreritoranch.com


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

Oh yeah, that is a great deal.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

if I could sell hunts for 9-12K for a 165" deer, I'd do it too.... all day long. 
Mr Carter probably has enough cash in reserve where it doesn't really matter if he sells hunts or not though....


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Maybe you should have been a mechanic for a living..Lmao



Kyle 1974 said:


> if I could sell hunts for 9-12K for a 165" deer, I'd do it too.... all day long.
> Mr Carter probably has enough cash in reserve where it doesn't really matter if he sells hunts or not though....


----------



## DVM1997 (Apr 9, 2010)

*Turkey Creek Ranch*

I outfit for a ranch where 11k gets you a deer between 190-210"! Crazy what people will pay these days!

DVM


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Rack Ranch said:


> $13,000.00 for a 160'' buck is a heck of a deal...


Well then I'll take 2!!


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

If I could pay that much for that good a deer, then stop hunting and maybe take up golf, that MIGHT be a good deal. I've been all over the Harrison/Piloncillo ranch north of El Sombrerito. Haven't seen a lot of game, but the oilfield traffic is incredible. If was a deer I'd be hiding somewhere.


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

Zoo hunt?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Jerry the owner of Shooters Corner in Texas City guides there and also all over the country plus world. Carter now has the Cotton Mesa ranch in Colorado 10,000 acres hi fenced full of trophy elk.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Rack Ranch said:


> $13,000.00 for a 160'' buck is a heck of a deal...


You are high Walker, I will walk 3 bucks bigger than that, and I do not do Mexico.  rs


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

CHARLIE said:


> Jerry the owner of Shooters Corner in Texas City guides there and also all over the country plus world. Carter now has the Cotton Mesa ranch in Colorado 10,000 acres hi fenced full of trophy elk.


I will be nice here Mr. Mayor, I could be downright truthful, but I think TK is a pretty cool kat. rs


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

If that is how someone wishes to hunt and got the jack to do so, well, so be it.

Were some of us to look at what we spent on hunting and did an honest total for what has been harvested and massive horns are your thing, it is not a terrible deal.

Just not on my list to be doing.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Rusty S

Yes sir TK is a very cool cat and a nice guy..I forgot how to really spell his last name..something like Teck naw that aint rite either oh well


----------

